# AUTOMATOR copie d'un dossier avec MAJ en temps réel



## ramosnicolas (26 Octobre 2016)

(je reporte mon message dans développement je pense que cela convient mieux que dans OSX)

Bonjour je vous explique ma problématique j'ai une MBP 15 pouce sous sierra pour le travail,

et j'ai un serveur au bureau sous windows server avec dessus un accès administrateur depuis mon mac ou j'accède à un dossier sur lequel plusieurs personnes consulte,modifie et rajoute des données par le lien suivant : smb://192.168.1.2/ESPACETRAVAIL/

jusqu'ici pas de problème tout fonctionne parfaitement j'ai accès en local à mes fichiers et dossiers de ce serveur sur mon Mac.

J'aimerai faire une copie d'un des dossiers de ce serveur sur mon Mac (environ 30 go) MAIS que cette copie soit constamment mise à jour sur mon mac (modification,suppression ou rajout de fichier) , vous allez me demandé pourquoi ?

tout simplement car j'utilise mon iPhone en dehors du bureau et j'ai besoin d'avoir accès à ces fichiers.

Je veux y avoir accès par iCloud Drive (j'ai essayé en copiant ce dossier dans mes documents sur mac et cela marche très bien pour consulté PDF et autres documents...) mais je n'est pas les mises à jour des fichiers que d'autres personnes rajouteraient ou modifieraient sur le serveur et de plus je voudrai que tout cela soit automatique !

j'ai chercher longuement comment faire avec automator pour automatiser cette synchronisation des deux dossiers mais après d'innombrables échec je m'en remet a vous

je pense que la meilleur solution et l'utilisation d'rsync + automator mais étant novice dans la "petite programmation" je me tape toujours des erreurs à l'exécution du processus.

je ne veux pas rajouter des programmes supplémentaires à mon mac et j'aimerai passer par automator ( j'y tiens  !! )

je pense que j'ai plusieurs problèmes et interrogations :

- automator ne trouve pas les autorisations d'accès sur mon serveur local faut il le connecter avant de lui demander d'allé chercher les données
- le dossier est peut être trop gros ...
- je ne veux pas faire sous dossier par sous dossier car a l'ajout d'un nouveau dossier a la racine il ne ce copiera pas et il faudra refaire un processus
- faut il crée un action de dossier , une application ou un processus
- je pense activer cette fonction avec un futur script a déclenchement toute les heures
- je ne veux pas avoir a recopier tout les 30go a chaque fois mais uniquement les données modifiées

voila ce que j'ai essayé dans automator :
création d'une application ou d'un processus
Obtenir les éléments du finder
copie des éléments du finder
et j'essaye d'y greffer un rsync avec les commandes que je trouve sur le net

enfin bon vous l'avez compris je part dans tout les sens et j'espère trouver un AS d'automator qui m'éclaire .

merci d'avance

Nicolas.


----------

